# Samsung Kies - Bag of S***



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello,

Trying to update my Samsung Galaxy SII to the latest Ice Cream firmware but dealing with Samsung's Kies software is slightly less pleasurable than cutting your own throat with a cheesewire.  What is it with mobile companies and appalling software?

Is there any alternatives to do the job?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

Fingers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to update my Samsung Galaxy SII to the latest Ice Cream firmware but dealing with Samsung's Kies software is slightly less pleasurable than cutting your own throat with a cheesewire. What is it with mobile companies and appalling software?
> 
> Is there any alternatives to do the job?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 7, 2012)

Done it after hours of fucking about


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 7, 2012)

i was going to suggest using Odin, but too late. 

kies is remarkably rubbish, makes me wonder if samsung were jealous of that other toilet software, itunes and decided to make their own version


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2012)

It's like Samsung wanted to compete with iTunes for the shittiest ever software.

I don't use Kies but if you keep trying it will eventually update.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 7, 2012)

I still haven't updated my S2 to ICS because of this crap bit of software


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

What is ICS?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 7, 2012)

Ice cream sandwich. Android 4.0


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 7, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I still haven't updated my S2 to ICS because of this crap bit of software


it held me back for ages too, until i tried Odin. check my link above, it's pretty straight forward.

you can use odin to root your phone too


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Ice cream sandwich. Android 4.0


 
Ah! Should have guessed. Thanks.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 7, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> it held me back for ages too, until i tried Odin. check my link above, it's pretty straight forward.
> 
> you can use odin to root your phone too


 
I'll check it out this weekend. Thanks!


----------

